
Sniffing out smell: how the brain organizes information about odors - anthilemoon
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/07/200702144119.htm
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
"There's no computer algorithm or machine that will take a chemical structure
and tell us what that chemical will smell like." perked my blue sky thinking
cap until I read "[but first] we need to understand how the brain encodes
information about smells" Datta said.

"We hope our findings are a step down that path."

Idle curiosity makes me wonder whether something like cerebral organoid
research was far along enough for it to be viable, especially given that
different species could experience smells in very different ways and possibly
process smells differently? Lay man's guess says yes and using organoids could
allow for easier measuring/interfacing. Ugh, I've watched too many
Frankenstein movies, My bad.

[Edit - Reworded my comment after realizing something about a reference I made
to a novel]

